# Where to get fleece



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there anywhere online that has good prices on fleece material? We have a fabric shop nearby, but their prices are crazy!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Whats crazy? Usually 15+ is unreasonable for a yard of fleece unless it's special in some way or you MUST have it.

I like to shop at Joanns, and get sale fabric usually 2-6$ a yard plus shipping if I order online. I mostly get in the stores though.
Hancock fabric is an option but I find them much more expensive then Joanns.

yourfleece.com is another fabric seller with reasonable prices.


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks! To my wallet, anything above $10 is out of range. But $5-8 should be doable. We only have a Hancock nearby, and either I never catch the sales or they don't have any. LOL
Thanks for the site.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I've been buying scraps from the fabric shops, few bucks, makes a few hammocks, it's doing the trick .


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

If you like yourfleece.com on facebook you can get coupon codes


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Joann fabrics often has 40% off sales on their colored fleece, patterns and solids. You can also join their mailing list or visit their website for a 40% coupon on any regular-priced item


----------



## LotusWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

Not really sure if there are places like Big Lots in CA, but I recently saw $3 fleece blankets there that backed with another fabric (as the fleece is a bit on the thin side) it would make for quite a few hammocks. These seem they would be especially good if used as cheap CN cage liners.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I worked at Hancock for 3 years; I didn't really like the company, but if you know how to shop then you can get some really good deals. Are you making Hammocks/rat toys? if so, I would recommend asking if your local store offers fleece reminants. depending on the store, you can get a chunk of fleece (about a half yard) for around $1. If you buy several you can get lots of different colors and patterns and all for cheaper than you will probably be abel to find anywhere else. Hancock also tends to have big fleece sales at the start of fall/winter so keep an eye on the store. They also have massive holiday sales.


----------

